# Thoughts on LL Bean Flying Tiger Jacket



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been looking around for a reasonable leather jacket (read: not horribly expensive and will last several years). I don't currently have a non-dress coat that would work for casual wear; all of my coats are designed to go over suit coats.

LLB has several versions of a "Flying Tiger Jacket": uninsulated, Thinsulate, and wool-lined. Has anyone tried any of these jackets? The reviews on the LLB website are overwhelmingly positive, but I've learned that the general public has different priorities than I have: fashion over durability, cut/novelty of color over cut/quality of material, etc.

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...oreId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&from=SR&feat=sr

Any thoughts welcomed.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I have one, and it's terrific! It's not in the slightest bit fashionable, but a very classic cut. It's also very durable; well into its second decade, as far as I can judge (it was bought used).

You also might like to look at Schott's offerings, although their jackets are much heavier and stiffer than Bean's.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Bean unlined--it's 20 years old and still going strong. Very traditional.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

Dr. F--I have one that is well over ten years old and it is in great condition. I love it. Not only the leather but the wool cuffs and bottom have held up well. One caveat though--it's from the days before Bean imported everything. Mine is USA made. The last time I was in the main store, I looked at some of the Flying Tigers and the were all imports. Like the oxgord cloth shirts, the quality was noticibly less. However, still not a bad jacket, and likely durable. I would not hesitate to buy even the current ones.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

Before you go to LL Bean (and I mean no disrespect to LL Bean or to the folks here who have purchased flight jackets from LL Bean) check out Flight Suits Unlimited (www.flightsuits.com). They supply the military, police, airlines and others. Just look at the Civil A-2 or the Air force A-2. I have no interest in the company, but I did get my flight jacket through them (the Air force A-2) many years ago and it is extremely durable and it is the third most comfortable item close to me (after the wife and my Bills Khakis).:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I have one that I purchased in 1989. It is a completely different animal than what is currently sold. Looking up the RN number - mine was made in the USA by a parent company of Golden Bear located in San Francisco. The design, although, not identical to the traditional US Air Corps A-2 deisgn is very much closer than the current version. 

Among noticeable differences - the rib knit cuffs and waistband on mine are 100% wool, the new ones use a blend. The back of mine is made from one piece of leather, the new ones use three panels (a cost saving deisgn). The storm flap on mine runs the entire length of the front of the jacket, the new one does not. Other differences - I think mine has better quality and more supple leather, The sleeves, like the back, are made from one piece of the leather while the new model uses patchwork of leather. The body of the jacket ends at my waist whil the new one is longer in legth, going to the hips. The new one is imported and, overall, I think reflects more than a couple of cost saving measures taken over the old design.

The new one is adequate for what it is and seems like a relatively fair price - but, it's nothing special and you can find suppliers of similar styles. Frankly, I'd pay $100 more to get the old style, though.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

TweedyDon said:


> You also might like to look at Schott's offerings, although their jackets are much heavier and stiffer than Bean's.


The Schott jackets are made in the USA as well... no idea about the Bean jacket.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I wish now I'd checked the latest Bean's when I was up there a month ago. My uninsulated model is like new after at least 12 years. It has a two panel back, all wool cuffs. See no reason why they would be superior to blends, but they show no real wear.

Bought mine 1/2 price at the Rehobeth Beach outlet, couldn't believe the price, told sales clerk I'd take it. She hesitated, I asked if there was a problem, and she said "It's just that you're wearing one just like it." Actually, I was wearing a stiff cowhide one, and the Bean is goatskin, much more comfortable.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

phyrpowr said:


> It has a two panel back, all wool cuffs. See no reason why they would be superior to blends, but they show no real wear.


Really? You see no reason why a 100% wool would be superior? Ignoring wool's proven durability, insulating power, pill resistance, and ability to absorb perspiration, at what blend percentage would you be willing to reconsider that statement - say, if the ribbing were 50%/50% wool/synthetic? How about 10% wool/90% synthetic? You may see no reason why 100% wool is superior, but I can assure you - it is. As I said earlier, it is just one of many examples of Bean cutting corners on its Flying Tiger leather jackets in the last decade or so, including not using a whole piece of leather to make up the back of the jacket and patching together inferior hides to construct the back.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Easy, Epam, I'm all for them, have them, like them. Doubt the things are all wool though, as they must have some sort of elastic there. As to their comparison to _any _blends, don't have the textile knowledge to say: do you? We're not talking about suits here, but cuffs.

BTW, as I said earlier, my jacket is much older than a decade, looks the same as the model in the catalog (which seems to have a full length wind flap). When I bought it, there were full panel backs also, at the same store.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. I enjoyed hearing about the long lineage of this coat as well as other sources for similar items.

I will agree that the current production is likely not at the same quality as one from yesteryear...but barring a fortunate find of a new-old stock jacket in my size on eBay or the invention of a time machine, I don't think I will be able to get an older production model. C'est la vie. 

Bottom line: I am not sure one can get a current production jacket with the features you all mentioned at the price point Bean is offering. Others may be closer to the mark for slightly more money, but, barring a bad quality jacket, the LLB FTJ seems like pretty good bang/buck. I might be able to throw out an extra 20-30% for an American made jacket of equal or greater quality with a similar guarantee.

To reiterate my original request, does anyone own or has anyone seen the current issue of the Bean FTJ? Does it seem like a good investment compared to other RTW leather jackets at similar price points? Epaminodas's original response was incredibly helpful (thank you!).

Also, is unlined the preferred model? I can't decide between unlined and thinsulate, but everyone seems to prefer unlined. PGolden: is unlined your favorite choice for a reason?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a preference for layering so, I'd prefer the non-thinsulate version because it extends the seasonal wearability of the jacket - i.e., you can wear it later in Spring and earlier in Fall. I could get away with wearing my leather jacket over a fleece and survive some bitterly cold Nebraska days - though not a perfect hard-core winter protector.

I suggest non-insulated for the above reason - you'll get more use out of it if it's not insulated and will be able to wear it for a longer portion of the year. Wearing a sweater will do more for you than the thinsulate.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Unlined. With and without layering, good for a wide variety of temps. Over the years I've looked at a lot of leather jackets, and especially for the price, Bean is still my preference.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

*Orvis Flight Jackets*

Orvis has some nice Flight Jackets, I am pleased with mine as well as all the Orvis products I have purchased over the years.


----------

